
Formation of gigahertz pulse train by chirped terahertz pulses interference - headalgorithm
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-020-66437-4
======
headalgorithm
Abstract:

The state-of-art broadband THz sources can contribute to the development of
short-range 6G communications. This paper has demonstrated the feasibility of
forming the controllable sequence of THz subpulses in the temporal domain and
the corresponding quasidiscrete spectrum by the interference of two THz pulses
with an exponential chirp. Moreover, due to small time delay between these
pulses the temporal and spectral structures are similar to each other (so-
called “linkage relation”). This will benefit information encoding in the THz
range. The calculated metrics for the prototype communication channel based on
the proposed method are competitive with existing short-range THz CW channels.

